# Bambino Plus solenoid purge



## gmck22 (Jul 31, 2021)

I've owned a Bambino Plus for a few months. Recently I've started noticing an increasing amount of water in the drip tray from the solenoid valve after each use. How much water is normal? I usually have to empty it after a few draws. And during the descaling there was water everywhere! SAGE suggested a reset which seems to have helped a little, but I wonder if it is a long-term problem or just the normal solenoid purge? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I think it's a common function with the Bambino. I empty the tray every time I use it - are you using the steam wand too? That purges water into the tray after use also


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Steam Wand - I always use a tumbler under the steam wand when it self purges or the drip tray fills really quickly.


----------



## gmck22 (Jul 31, 2021)

It's not the steam wand purge - I always collect that separately. This is definitely from the solenoid, feeding into the rear of the drip tray. Just hard to work out if it is more than expected.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I find more water gets pushed into the tray at the end of a shot when the grind is too fine. There is always some water that gets pushed through at the end.

Why not pour it out into a measuring funnel to measure how much it is and keep a note. I will check what mine flushes out and we can see how close they are. If you keep a record you can use this to report to Sage if it is on high side and ask their thoughts.


----------

